# Urinal Carriers, pet peeve



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I always hated jobs where urinal carriers were speced. Having to roto-hammer 1-1/4" pipe stands to the floor, they always get in the way of other pipe or studs. And the brackets with the three little 1/4" all thread rods for each urinal hanger. Sheetrockers inevitably would bend them or cut too big a hole. It was one hassle after another. The cost of the hanger, and the time to install were ridicules. They just seemed unnecessary. 
A much better installation is a piece of 2x8 fire treated wood screwed in between studs. Install the hangers on finish. 
:bangin:
THERE! I feel much better now!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Ain't it the truth about those 1/4" all thread rods & rockers. It's like they don't know how to use a tape measure. And then the genius tile guys will tile right where the other idiots left the rod, so now ya gotta cut tile and rock to get yer stuff straight again!!!:-( :-( Dammit, now ya got me mad at those pricks! ;-)


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

But if you don't install them the little guy walking around with the camera will catch it on film that they are missing,and he won't bring it up until after it's tiled.Have put many in with a piece of backing also,trim time cut off the rods and install it with the supplied bracket.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Or they change the model of the urinal at the last min. Then expect you to just throw it on the wall.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Unlike water closets, absolutely no one is going to stand on, or much less touch a urinal that is in service. I know I don't! ...... And don't even get me started on waterless urinals! They should be banned altogether!


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> Or they change the model of the urinal at the last min. Then expect you to just throw it on the wall.


Yes, that happens occasionally also.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

If I think there's a good chance I won't get caught I get rid of them and put in backing. Drinking fountain's too. 
I did a high school a few years ago they had carriers for everything in CMU walls. The GC was checking them. The Blockies loved that :laughing:


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> Or they change the model of the urinal at the last min. Then expect you to just throw it on the wall.


Yes! That's happened a few times! Also, rockers have been known to move the waste piping up, down, right or left a bit. That screws up the RI.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I always hated jobs where urinal carriers were speced. Having to roto-hammer 1-1/4" pipe stands to the floor, they always get in the way of other pipe or studs. And the brackets with the three little 1/4" all thread rods for each urinal hanger. Sheetrockers inevitably would bend them or cut too big a hole. It was one hassle after another. The cost of the hanger, and the time to install were ridicules. They just seemed unnecessary.
> A much better installation is a piece of 2x8 fire treated wood screwed in between studs. Install the hangers on finish.
> :bangin:
> THERE! I feel much better now!


I disagree,I like the urinal carriers as long as they are roughed in correctly,and yes I have put blocking in also as a 2nd option:laughing:


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sparky, I'm guessing you're the only one. I can't think of one reason I would want to use a carrier instead of wood.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mykeeb33 said:


> Sparky, I'm guessing you're the only one. I can't think of one reason I would want to use a carrier instead of wood.


Maybe to save the trees Mykeeb... Think about the trees!


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Urinal carriers only look good on paper. Therefore, engineers spec them. 
I have fabricated carriers for semicircular sinks, art sinks, specialty water fountains,... and yet, I still cant make a urinal carrier work. 
I'd rather put a couple posts on the floor, a steel plate in between, and then drill my hanger clips into that when I install the porcelain. 
Of course, a good old 2x6 is best, its not always acceptable.
If I have the freedom of time during rough in, I would prefer to fabricate a simple plate carrier, if the engineer accepts it. 
More often, rough in time is so rushed, that I use pre-manufactured urinal plates. Then I have to struggle when its time to hang the fixture.
That's when I make a mess of the tile and cement board in order to bend those little rods to make them work.
End result is a hack job.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I never had a choice not to put in carriers for Lavs, DFs, and Urinals so I never thought bad about them. Had one project they were speced in a 4" block wall. Really enjoyed watching the block man squirm and ***** and cry. 

Take a Peice of card board or the plastic pipe sleeving and cover the rods so they are not f'ed up and caked in paint, or grout when it is time to set out.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I have had a few where when we came back to set fixtures the 1/4 rods were gone. 
I believe it was sheet rockers not wanting to cut them all in. Funny they took the time to remove the doubled up locking nuts and all but wont take time to cut them in.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have put in urinal carrier upright posts for show, and then removed them and installed blocking before the GC closed up the walls.
Urinal carriers are about as useful as plumbers advertising their services on here.:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> I have put in urinal carrier upright posts for show, and then removed them and installed blocking before the GC closed up the walls.
> Urinal carriers are about as useful as plumbers advertising their services on here.:laughing:



Blocking is all you need, I agree , screw carriers


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree can't stand carriers.


----------



## dvpisme (Aug 19, 2014)

Urinal carriers suck so do the lavie carriers....wood baby...they will grow more trees.....


----------

